

Dell: 90% of data is never read again - edw519
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/realworld/359293/dell-90-of-data-is-never-read-again

======
gaius
This is what MAID is for:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massive_array_of_idle_disks>

